# όψομαι



## nickel (May 21, 2009)

*οψόμεθα = we shall see* (και παραλλαγές)
*ας όψεται = blame it on* (και παραλλαγές)


Ανοίγω νήμα με την ευκαιρία που ξεκίνησε εδώ συζήτηση για το «ας όψεται…» και επειδή βλέπω ένα μόνο ελληνοαγγλικό λεξικό να έχει λήμμα στο _όψομαι_. Τα ελληνικά, να ’ναι καλά (και όχι «ας όψονται»), έχουν λήμμα στο _όψομαι_ και όχι σε κάποιο _ορώ_:

ΛΝΕΓ:
*όψομαι* ρ. αμετβ. αποθ. (αρχαιοπρ.) θα δω· στις ΦΡ. (α) *οψόμεθα (ες Φιλίππους)* (Πλουτ. _Βρούτος_ 36) (i) θα δούμε (ενν. Τι μας επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον, ποιες θα είναι οι εξελίξεις): _Ποιος ξέρει πού θα οδηγηθούμε με αυτή την πολιτική: ¬Οψόμεθα. _(ii) θα έρθει η ώρα τού ξεκαθαρίσματος των λογαριασμών. (β) ας όψεται, (+ουσ.) (_υμείς όψεσθε_, Κ.Δ. Ματθ. 27,24) για κάποιον που θεωρείται ο φταίχτης, ο υπαίτιος για δυσάρεστη κατάσταση: _το νησί μας είναι παρατημένο στη μοίρα του· ας όψονrαι οι βουλευτές μας, που μας θυμούνται μόνο στις εκλογές!_
[ΕΤΥΜ. αρχ. μέλλ. τού ρ. _ορώ_ «βλέπω». που προέρχεται από το ίδιο θ. με το ουσ. _όψις_ (βλ.λ.)]. ​
ΛΚΝ:
όψομαι [ópsome] P : 1. (οικ.) στις εκφράσεις *ας / να όψεται* ή *ας / να όψεσαι*, ας έχει(ς) επίγνωση του κακού που έκανε(ς) και ας τιμωρηθεί(ς) από το Θεό. 2. (απαρχ.) ΦP *οψόμεθα (ες Φιλίππους)*, ως απειλή. [1: αρχ. ὄψομαι, μέλλ. του ρ. ὁρῶ, από τη φρ. της Κ.Δ. _ὑμείς ὄψεσθε_• 2: λόγ. < ελνστ. φρ. _ὀψόμεθα ἐς Φιλίππους_] ​


Δεν ξέρω ποιος πρωτοείπε το «οψόμεθα ες Φιλίππους», μια και ο διάλογος στον Πλούταρχο είναι κάπως διαφορετικός. Πριν από τη μάχη στους Φιλίππους (είδα και το _Rome_ πρόσφατα και τα έχω φρέσκα), όπου ο Οκταβιανός έκανε με τα κρεμμυδάκια τον Βρούτο και τον Κάσσιο, εμφανίστηκε στον Βρούτο το «φάσμα» (apparition) του Ιούλιου Καίσαρα, ο «κακός του δαίμονας», και… ας τα πει ο Πλούταρχος καλύτερα:

ἀποβλέψας δὲ πρὸς τὴν εἴσοδον, ὁρᾷ δεινὴν καὶ ἀλλόκοτον ὄψιν ἐκφύλου σώματος καὶ φοβεροῦ, σιωπῇ παρεστῶτος αὐτῷ. τολμήσας δ' ἐρέσθαι, “τίς ποτ' ὢν” εἶπεν “ἀνθρώπων ἢ θεῶν, ἢ τί βουλόμενος ἥκεις ὡς ἡμᾶς;” ὑποφθέγγεται δ' αὐτῷ τὸ φάσμα “ὁ σὸς ὦ Βροῦτε δαίμων κακός· ὄψει δέ με περὶ Φιλίππους.” καὶ ὁ Βροῦτος οὐ διαταραχθεὶς “ὄψομαι” εἶπεν.​
Να πώς τα λέει και ο Σέξπιρ στον _Ιούλιο Καίσαρα_:

[Enter the Ghost of CAESAR.]
BRUTUS: How ill this taper burns! Ha! who comes here?
I think it is the weakness of mine eyes
That shapes this monstrous apparition.
It comes upon me. Art thou any thing?
Art thou some god, some angel, or some devil,
That makest my blood cold and my hair to stare?
Speak to me what thou art.
GHOST: Thy evil spirit, Brutus.
BRUTUS: Why comest thou?
GHOST: To tell thee thou shalt see me at Philippi.
BRUTUS: Well; then I shall see thee again?
GHOST: Ay, at Philippi.
BRUTUS: Why, I will see thee at Philippi, then.
[Exit Ghost.]​

Στον _Ματθαίο_ πάλι, η φράση της άλλης σημασίας έρχεται εκεί που ο Πιλάτος νίπτει τα χείρας του: _αθώος ειμί από του αίματος του δικαίου τούτου· υμείς όψεσθε_. 

Όποιος έχει όρεξη μπορεί να δώσει και παραλλαγές των μεταφρασμάτων με συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 21, 2009)

We shall see = ίδωμεν…
Ε; Δεν συμφωνείς; Εγώ το έχω ακούσει περισσότερες φορές, πάντως, γι'αυτό η προτίμηση —όχι, δηλαδή, ότι είναι «καλύτερη» ή «ορθότερη» επιλογή.


----------



## SBE (May 21, 2009)

Ας όψεται η μπόσα νόβα...


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2009)

EpsilonSigma said:


> We shall see = ίδωμεν…


Δεν ζήτησα, βέβαια, εναλλακτικές προτάσεις για το «οψόμεθα», αλλά για τη _μετάφραση_ του «οψόμεθα» (και κυρίως τού «ας όψεται»). Αλλά καλή είναι και η αναφορά του συνωνύμου. Με μια επιφύλαξη: φοβάμαι τα *_ίδομεν_. :)


Μουσικό διάλειμμα


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν ζήτησα, βέβαια, εναλλακτικές προτάσεις για το «οψόμεθα», αλλά για τη _μετάφραση_ του «οψόμεθα» (και κυρίως τού «ας όψεται»). Αλλά καλή είναι και η αναφορά του συνωνύμου. Με μια επιφύλαξη: φοβάμαι τα *_ίδομεν_. :)


Και να μην το είχε γράψει ο ΕΣ, θα το έγραφα εγώ (και μάλλον χρειάζεται στο Greek Monolingual): To «οψόμεθα» πιστεύω χρησιμοποιείται από όσους βρίσκονται αντιμέτωποι με το (πραγματικό) ρημάδι το «ίδωμεν» και αναρωτιούνται: Είναι όντως _ίδωμεν_, ή μπας κι είναι *_ίδομεν_ ή *_ιδώμεν_ ή _οίδωμεν_... Αλήθεια τώρα, υπάρχει διαφορά (ή, έστω, λεπτή διάκριση) μεταξύ των «οψόμεθα» και «ίδωμεν», και ποια;

ΥΓ Να ’σαι καλά, nickel, το «να ’ναι καλά» είναι η νέα σημασία που βλέπω να αποκτά το «ας όψεται» — αυτό θα ’πρεπε να προσθέσω εδώ. Ίσως λοιπόν τελικά είναι ευκολότερο να παρανοηθεί ένα απολίθωμα και να αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιείται με λάθος σημασία, παρά κάτι διαυγέστερο νοηματικά στο σύγχρονο ομιλητή (όπως λογουχάρη το «έχε χάρη», που δεν το έχω συναντήσει με άλλη σημασία απ' τη γνωστή και λημματογραφημένη).


----------

